# I found a pigeon with a leg band that I can't trace. What can I do?



## chidogs3 (Sep 21, 2005)

I found an "owl" pigeon (truly a beautiful creature) who is wearing a leg band with "ESF 1533" on the band. It's not the usual number on the band, and I can't trace it. I know this pigeon belongs to someone who is probably worried about her. What should I do now?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Chidogs3,

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thanks for taking care of this bird. This may take awhile so have you given the bird food and water? It might be easier to find the owner if we knew where you are. I don't think that pigeon variety tends to wander far so it probably lives pretty close to you.

There are folks on here that work pretty well with finding lost pigeons as well as a "911 Pigeon Alert" network. We'll get started on it.

Pidgey


----------



## chidogs3 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Found banded pigeon I can't trace*

Hi Pidgey,

Yes the pigeon is in the local animal shelter and is being cared for well. It was found in Chapel Hill, North Carolina and is a beautiful black & white "owl" pigeon (we think). It seems healthy but does seeem to be molting. The leg band has only "ESF 1533" on it; I've tried to find a club with those initials, but no luck. I don't know where else to look. I'd love to reunite this pigeon with its owner and will do whatever it takes to manage this.

Maggie Mauney
Efland, NC
(919) 644-8307


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes the band is actually sold through a pigeon supply house instead of a club per se and we can sometimes trace it through one of them. Is there any way you can post a close-up of the band and one of the bird? You can email one of us with pictures if you're not sure how to post it on here.

Pidgey


----------



## chidogs3 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Found banded pigeon I can't trace*

I can't get pictures until Thursday (I'll try to do so). I would have to email them since I don't have any idea how to post the pictures. I'll see what I can do--what email should I post them to?

Maggie Mauney
chidogs3


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

chidogs3,

Well, I sent you a private message with my email address. You may or may not be able to figure out how the private messaging system works on this forum. I will also send an email to your email address with the same info.

I did post your bird's description, band number and your contact info on the 911PigeonAlert group already. We'll see what comes up so it's initially a waiting game. I guarantee you we can find a home for it if we can't find the original owner.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

"ESF" stands for Empire Shortfaced Club, which I believe is based in the East. I know someone who is a member and will try to get more info. for you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a link to the Empire Shortface Tumbler club web site. Try sending e-mail to one of the club officers--they should be able to tell you whose band that is. http://www.empireshortface.com/. If they can't help, try tracing it through Foy's Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/. Many club bands are produced by Foy's and they are quite helpful about tracing bands. Make sure you give them ALL the letters and numbers. Hope this helps.


----------

